# graficzny instalator

## eswues

hej.

Wie ktos moze jak gedzie znalezc i jak uruchomic graficzny instalator gentoo. Nie moge tego nigdzie znalezc na LiveDVD :/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Bastian82

Kolejny.... Nie ma czegoś takiego.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Był graficzny instalator, ale nikt się nim nie zajmuje od 2009 roku (można o nim poczytać po angielsku).

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

